# Has HONDA stopped Making Snowblowers?



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I was looking at YouTube and came across Paul Sikkema's video comparing a Toro and Ariens blower. Someone suggested a Honda. This is his response. I'll link the video. and Paste Paul's comment.








 Paul Sikkema


2 days ago

Unfortunately for you that is not an option at this time. Honda has not produced a 2-stage for over a year now and the earliest they state they will be available again is Sept 2023! They have recently announced they are getting out of the residential mower business so it will be interesting to see if they ever produce snowblowers again.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

It will likely happen eventually. The same reason they are getting out of the lawn mower business is the same reason they will likely get out of the snowblower business. The emissions restriction on the engines is super tight in places like California where they lost a lawsuit. I would say they should just stop selling all honda brand stuff in California to prove a point but bet that may cause them more issues


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

All fall Home Depot has been selling the HSS724 on their website, so I’m not sure Paul’s info is correct.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

I am in Canada so maybe it is different.
I ordered an HSS724CTD from the Honda dealer in March of this year.
I got it delivered on October 2022.
They had all the different sizes in 2 stage available.
No indication that they were getting out of selling snowblowers.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Paul Sikkema is very biased against Honda and anything he says about the brand should be taken with a grain of salt.

No indication Honda is getting out of snowblowers in Canada. 2022 models are selling like hot cakes. Pre orders are highly suggested by all dealers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda has a lot of things to focus on... That said, there were lots of *new* Honda snowblowers at my local dealer...


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Yes being in Canada Honda.ca are still advertising all Honda Snowblower models! As stated above.


----------



## clintangus (3 mo ago)

Sikkema has not done his homework well, so lots of errors and misinformation in his video clip above. Perhaps the most glaring mistake, is when he claims that the Ariens and the Toro he is reviewing have the largest snow moving capacity of any walk behind snowblower from any brand in the market. To the best of my knowldege, the Honda HSS1336 has significantly more snow moving capacity than any Ariens or Toro model. Does anyone have any information that proves me wrong?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

clintangus said:


> Honda HSS1336


Note that the correct model designation is HSM1336...





HSM1336iKCD | 92 cm (36 in)







powerequipment.honda.ca


----------



## clintangus (3 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Note that the correct model designation is HSM1336...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. However, do Ariens and Toro have snowblower models that have a higher snow moving capacity than the Honda HSM1336?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

clintangus said:


> However, do Ariens and Toro have snowblower models that have a higher snow moving capacity than the Honda HSM1336?


Honda HSM1336iKCD = Up to 91 tons/hr (83 metric tons/hr)
Toro 32" (81 cm) Power TRX HD Commercial Snow Blower 1432 OHXE (38891) = No spec found
Ariens PROFESSIONAL MOUNTAINEERING-32 HYDRO EFI RAPIDTRAK = 90 tons/hour
Ariens PROFESSIONAL KRAKEN - 32 HYDRO EFI RAPIDTRAK = 90 tons/hour


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

clintangus said:


> I stand corrected. However, do Ariens and Toro have snowblower models that have a higher snow moving capacity than the Honda HSM1336?


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

They have em in my city. No shortage so I don’t know what Paul is referring to.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Still going strong here... 2022~23 lineup:






ラインアップ｜除雪機｜Honda


Honda除雪機のラインアップページです。豊富なラインアップの中から、積雪量や除雪幅、雪質など、お好みの条件を指定して自分に最適な除雪機を検索できます。



www.honda.co.jp


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

I believe they stopped production of all single stage snow blowers along with announcing the end of lawn mower production next year,


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

Not sure when he made that statement but I do believe they did not make any last year.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

obionekenobi said:


> I believe they stopped production of all single stage snow blowers along with announcing the end of lawn mower production next year,


Do you have verification of Honda single stage blowers no longer being produced? Honda dealers across Canada for 2022/2023 have stocked single and dual stage blowers.

I did a google search on Honda getting out of the business and nothing came up, but more than one article forecasted continued growth in the snowblower market. Wouldn’t make much sense for Honda to get out of the business now.

There was a decrease for commercial blowers during the lockdown for obvious reasons with airports and the like being grounded, but an increase in the residential sector.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> Do you have verification of Honda single stage blowers no longer being produced?


When this originally came up, I contacted Honda directly and they had no comment...
Response (such as it is) from Honda. Use the link to sign up for email updates/announcements from Honda Power Equipment:

I noticed that the HS720 line of single stage snow blowers has been removed from the Honda PE web site. Are they being replaced with another model, perhaps with a different engine?
_*Thank you for contacting American Honda Power Equipment Customer Relations. We appreciate your interest in Honda's snow blower product line. Your feedback will be documented. While Honda does not have any information to share at this time about what may be offered in the future, we recommend signing up for emails about the latest Power Equipment news, special offers, and products using this link.*_​​*Sincerely,*​*American Honda Motor Co., Inc.*​_*Power Equipment Customer Relations *_​
The Honda PE USA site still shows only 2-stage machines:





Honda Snow Blowers and Snow Throwers | Honda Power Equipment


Honda offers a complete line of powerful, highly maneuverable snow blowers to clear sidewalks and driveways. Choose from single-stage or two-stage Honda snow blowers.




powerequipment.honda.com





It does appear to be true that Honda will be discontinuing their walk-behind mowers after next year:








Honda Stops Making Gas Lawn Mowers


In early October, Honda announced on the Honda Dealer Interactive Network that it will stop making gas lawn mowers as of September 2023.




opereviews.com


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> When this originally came up, I contacted Honda directly and they had no comment...
> Response (such as it is) from Honda. Use the link to sign up for email updates/announcements from Honda Power Equipment:
> 
> I noticed that the HS720 line of single stage snow blowers has been removed from the Honda PE web site. Are they being replaced with another model, perhaps with a different engine?
> ...


As stated, business as usual in Canada with single stage and dual stage blowers still being advertised and sold by Honda.

i have heard Honda is going to be focusing more resources into EV and battery production, so maybe this has something to do with scaling back?


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> As stated, business as usual in Canada with single stage and dual stage blowers still being advertised and sold by Honda.
> Just looking at the Honda Power Equipment page (in Canada), and it is not showing any one stage units.
> As for lawn mowers and such, _“The decision to end lawn mower production is driven by market forces such as stricter environmental regulations, shifting customer preferences, and our focus on growing profitable products in our portfolio. Honda will continue to sell the remainder of its lawn and garden product line and industrial-type power products such as GX engines, generators, and water pumps, and continue to support its service and parts operations in the U.S. market._
> statement on Honda dealer Interactive Network"
> ...


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Honda power equipment is still advertising single stage units in Canada. Particularly the 720 and they are in stock at many dealers.

I’m not saying there hasn’t been scaling back and supply chain issues. I’ve spoken to around 20 dealers in two provinces in the last month and have been to about 8 or so in person trying to source a machine. Same thing last year.

It’s the same at every dealer and has been for a long time. If you don’t have your name on a dual stage snowblower before it arrives, you likely a aren’t getting one. Especially the CTD models. One of my local dealers got two 1332CTDs and both sold before they arrived. Another dealer in Nelson got quite a few 928s and a few 724s and all sold before the first snowfall this month. Another dealer near Trail said they are getting two more 928 CTDs fcfs and one already has a deposit down and wont be here for another months.

Non electric start, dual stage will stay on the floor for a little while longer but all sell out. Single stage tend to stay in stock longer as well.

Honda can’t produce models fast enough to meet demand and dealers all have the same story. Don’t get their full order, Sell out quickly, and are waiting on new sock later in the winter, if any more units are coming at all.

Yes change is coming. Honda has reported being behind the 8 ball on the EV market and the battery influx. Portfolio will change.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Weird that Canada has, and us doesn’t. It’s often the other way around. i had to order my Ariens. we were in Wisconsin and Ariens were everywhere (home town bias maybe).

I did see a Honda locally. Was also told sold out. Don’t know who’s buying them ,locally as I have yet to see one being used.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Honda in BC are everywhere. Especially tracked models for people having long driveways with inclines. The dealers here bring in more tracked models than wheeled. You see a lot of them at higher elevations where big dumps of snow are the norm.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Stopped in at the dealer where I'd bought my HS1332TAS back in 2013. Didn't get a warm and fuzzy feeling that they expect Honda to keep making snowblowers. 

But, he did say that they sell more Honda snowblowers than lawnmowers (which floored me), at least here in Central MA. 

I told him that I'd have expected the opposite to be true. There's GOT to be a bigger overall market for lawnmowers than snowblowers. I mean, I need both, whereas people in states like FL only need lawnmowers...

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Delete (duplicate)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mikeinri said:


> But, he did say that they sell more Honda snowblowers than lawnmowers


But Honda is the largest manufacturer of engines that go on other brands' mowers, etc.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

mikeinri said:


> Stopped in at the dealer where I'd bought my HS1332TAS back in 2013. Didn't get a warm and fuzzy feeling that they expect Honda to keep making snowblowers.
> 
> But, he did say that they sell more Honda snowblowers than lawnmowers (which floored me), at least here in Central MA.
> 
> ...


That’s interesting. Especially for the warm States. I could see it in the colder areas. Some people have both a single and dual stage Honda,


tabora said:


> But Honda is the largest manufacturer of engines that go on other brands' mowers, etc.


Yes, I have a Toro lawnmower with a Honda engine.

i could see the combination of single and dual stage Hondas out selling lawn mowers in colder areas of North America. Some people have both a single and dual stage Honda.

I was at my local Honda Dealer this week and there was 8 - 720s one 622 and a 724 left on the floor and all were sold.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

tabora said:


> But Honda is the largest manufacturer of engines that go on other brands' mowers, etc.


I really would have thought it'd be Briggs or maybe Kohler. People are cheap.

I know tons of people with snowblowers. Only one has a Honda blower, and none of the others have Honda engines.

I have a ton of OPE, most have had Briggs, a couple of Kohlers, and one old Tecumseh. The only unit that came with a Honda was my power washer. Hondas were (upcharge) options on some of the tractors I've owned (but none of my tractors have had the Honda engines).

My BIL has a Honda mower, and the same power washer (with the same Honda engine). His tractors have had Briggs engines. 

I'm really not trying to argue, BTW. I'm just reporting what I see around here. And, I'm still really surprised that Honda would be quitting the market(s).

Mike


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mikeinri said:


> I really would have thought it'd be Briggs or maybe Kohler. People are cheap.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

tabora said:


> View attachment 203877


… and since Honda cost 3X… by pure number in market…


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

tabora said:


> View attachment 203877


That's amazing! Is that just power washers?

Mike


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Tseg said:


> … and since Honda cost 3X… by pure number in market…


Irony is Yamaha cost increase for snowblowers in Canada has blown past Honda. Was looking into a couple different Yammy’s and set up/pdi fees for a new blower are more than double what Honda charges and base prices are higher. Yamaha powered generators and other power equipment are expensive as well.

Ariens now has several blowers that cost more than the most expensive Honda residential unit.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mikeinri said:


> That's amazing! Is that just power washers?


So, the latest data I was able to find was for 2019. Hopefully this includes ALL small engines (by units). B&S shows as #1 because the figures include THEIR OWN power products, not just the ones installed in other brands' products as I mentioned above.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Our local ACE that has been a Honda Blower dealer forever has no Honda's at all (always one out front as you walk in) and they have wheeled Ariens only in the back. I have a trip to make and will ask but that too is suspicious.

Good news is Honda supports their equipment for a long time. While it was expensive, I could still get parts for my 1985 Nighthawk S last check a few yars ago (its been sold) and it was not major sales in the US.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Interesting. I probably will be selling my 1332 (bought 2/21) in several years that I have essentially been using to keep access to and use of the rear and side yard for the dogs. It’ll be interesting to see what the market will be then.


----------



## Superman58 (Feb 7, 2019)

Looking for this part backordered don’t know when it will be in stock 
Sku: 35360-V45-A03 SWITCH ASSY., CHUTE CONTROL. Damn 
The dealer told me Honda stop building snow blowers and lawnmowers. They’re going concentrate on building. Utv &Atvs.
But they will continue on producing parts for the power equipment .LOL


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Superman58 said:


> Looking for this part backordered don’t know when it will be in stock
> Sku: 35360-V45-A03 SWITCH ASSY., CHUTE CONTROL.











HONDA CHUTE SWITCH CONTROL 35360-V45-A01 35360-V45-A02 35360-V45-A03 | eBay


HONDA OF SOUTH GEORGIA. WE ARE A FULL LINE POWERHOUSE HONDA DEALER.



www.ebay.com


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Superman58 said:


> ...*The dealer told me Honda stop building snow blowers* and lawnmowers.
> But they will continue on producing parts for the power equipment .LOL


Not saying that I'm surprised, but I wonder what that means for anyone who's ordered one to be ready later in 2023?

My next machine might have to be an Ariens, although I haven't heard great things about their recent build quality, and nothing beats a Honda engine. 

Mike


----------



## Superman58 (Feb 7, 2019)

mikeinri said:


> Not saying that I'm surprised, but I wonder what that means for anyone who's ordered one to be ready later in 2023?
> 
> My next machine might have to be an Ariens, although I haven't heard great things about their recent build quality, and nothing beats a Honda engine.
> 
> Mike


I bet Honda secretly building electric snow blowers and electric lawnmowers. Just my two. Cents .


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Superman58 said:


> I bet Honda secretly building electric snow blowers and electric lawnmowers. Just my two. Cents .





mikeinri said:


> Not saying that I'm surprised, but I wonder what that means for anyone who's ordered one to be ready later in 2023?
> 
> My next machine might have to be an Ariens, although I haven't heard great things about their recent build quality, and nothing beats a Honda engine.
> 
> Mike


Wouldn’t be surprised. Honda has publicly stated they want to move to in-house production of EVs and increase production of EV in general.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

There are lots of low-hours HSS Hondas available near me... And some nice HS models, too.

hss1332atd new unused tracked honda snowblower - $3,700


Hss928atd 28" tracked honda snowblower - $2,800


honda hss724atd 24" snowblower like new - $2,200


hss1332atd honda snowblower 1.4 hours - $3,500


Honda HS1132 Two Stage Snowblower, Just Serviced, Free Local Delivery - $2,300 (Foxboro)


honda hs928 k wheeled snowblower - $1,300


Honda hs724 wheeled snowblower - $850


2022 new unused hss1332atd honda snowblower - $3,700


honda hss1332atd 32" tracked snow blower - $3,000


2015 Honda HS720 snow thrower - $400 (BURLINGTON)


----------



## Superman58 (Feb 7, 2019)

tabora said:


> HONDA CHUTE SWITCH CONTROL 35360-V45-A01 35360-V45-A02 35360-V45-A03 | eBay
> 
> 
> HONDA OF SOUTH GEORGIA. WE ARE A FULL LINE POWERHOUSE HONDA DEALER.
> ...


Hey thanks got my chute control switch today. I looked everywhere. Thanks again for the heads up .


----------

